# Un Spartacus et rien à l'écran de démarrage



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de récupérer un Spartacus qui malheureusement n'affiche rien à l'écran.

Lorsque je démarre la bête, le dong retenti ! Quelle musique 
Puis plus rien, aucun signe de boot, l'écran de s'éclaire même pas.

L'ancien propriétaire stockait le Mac dans son placard depuis quelques temps, facilement un an voir plus !

Lorsqu'il l'utilisait, le TAM fonctionnait parfaitement.

Pensez-vous que cela puisse venir de la pile ?
Un reset sur la carte mère suffirait à résoudre le problème ?

D'autres suggestions ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

En principe, cette machine, assez similaire au PM 5500 sur le plan carte mère, fonctionne, même sans pile. Je dirais, d'après ta description dans l'autre fil, et, du fait que le "dong" retentit normalement, que le problème n'est pas nécessairement gravissime. je serais toi, je vérifierais en premier lieu les points suivants :

- que ça n'est pas juste un problème de rétro-éclairage.

- ôter la carte d'extension G3 et les barrettes mémoire, et la carte PCI, en nettoyer soigneusement les contacts au moyen d'un chiffon sec en fibre naturelle (coton de préférence, c'est pour éviter que le frottement ne génère de l'électricité statique), et les remettre en place une par une (d'abord juste la Ram, et s'il démarre, remets la carte G3. S'il ne démarre plus avec elle, alors, si tu l'as, remets la barrette de cache L2 à sa place, puis en dernier, teste la carte USB/Fw).

J'ai regardé dans les manuels "take apart", mais ce modèle est tellement spécial qu'il n'y a, outre la doc dont tu dispose déjà, que l'adresse où le renvoyer en cas de problème, les technicien des centres de maintenance Apple "de base" n'étaient pas autorisés à l'ouvrir. Toutefois, avec un peu de chance, ce que je t'ai indiqué devrait te permettre de le remettre en ordre de marche.


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon il y a du mieux !

En faisant un simple reset de la carte mère l'écran est de nouveau opérationnel !

Par contre j'ai l'impression que le disque dur de 80Go ne veut pas monter. D'ailleurs je ne l'entends même pas &#8230; 

Avec le disque dur d'origine cela fonctionne parfaitement, 9.1 est installé dessus.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> En principe, cette machine, assez similaire au PM 5500 sur le plan carte mère, fonctionne, même sans pile. Je dirais, d'après ta description dans l'autre fil, et, du fait que le "dong" retentit normalement, que le problème n'est pas nécessairement gravissime. je serais toi, je vérifierais en premier lieu les points suivants :
> 
> - que ça n'est pas juste un problème de rétro-éclairage.
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Maintenant que j'ai résolu le problème, il ne me manque plus qu'à me procurer un nouveau disque dur IDE.

Je vais déborder un peu sur les fonctionnalités du spartacus, mais j'ai découvert qu'il faisait également office de chaîne radio !
Où puis-je me procurer une petite antenne radio, simple et peu visible  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai résolu le problème, il ne me manque plus qu'à me procurer un nouveau disque dur IDE.



C'est quoi, là dedans, un 2,5 ou un 3,5 ? Si c'est un 2,5, je devrais pouvoir récupérer un 2 Go d'ici quelques temps.



Superparati a dit:


> Je vais déborder un peu sur les fonctionnalités du spartacus, mais j'ai découvert qu'il faisait également office de chaîne radio !
> Où puis-je me procurer une petite antenne radio, simple et peu visible  ?



Un trombone déplié


----------



## iMacounet (22 Novembre 2010)

J'espère que tu as le caisson basse avec.


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

J'ai bien entendu le caisson 

Bien noté Pascal77, cependant je recherche un disque dur un poil plus gros, 20 ~ 40Go
C'est bien de l'IDE 2.5".


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> cependant je recherche un disque dur un poil plus gros, 20 ~ 40Go
> C'est bien de l'IDE 2.5".



Ah ? Ben moi aussi (pour remplacer mon 2 Go :rateau


----------



## iMacounet (22 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> J'ai bien entendu le caisson
> 
> Bien noté Pascal77, cependant je recherche un disque dur un poil plus gros, 20 ~ 40Go
> C'est bien de l'IDE 2.5".


Tu ne l'aurais pas eu sur eBay ?


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Non je ne l'ai pas eu sur ebay, à moins que le vendeur ai déposé une annonce. Je ne suis pas au courant et heureusement !
Le mien est bien mieux fourni et à un prix incroyable ! 
Je remercie encore le vendeur.

Pascal77, ouep !  J'ai un 80Go dans mon iBook mais je n'ai pas envie de le démonter ^^

En attendant un petit disque 2.5" en IDE ne doit se trouver à bas prix !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Non je ne l'ai pas eu sur ebay, à moins que le vendeur ai déposé une annonce. Je ne suis pas au courant.
> 
> Pascal77, ouep !  J'ai un 80Go dans mon iBook mais je n'ai pas envie de le démonter ^^
> 
> En attendant un petit disque 2.5" en IDE ne doit se trouver à bas prix !


Apple 20th anniversary macintosh mac (TAM) Spartacus


----------



## Superparati (22 Novembre 2010)

Ouep, hors de prix !
_________

Je rectifie, oui j'ai bien acheté celui-là 
Il y en a un autre qui traine sur ebay mais à 2990&#8364;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Novembre 2010)

J'ai bas bien compris au début... On te l'as donné, ou tu as payer pour que le TAM soit sortit de son placard ?


----------



## Superparati (23 Novembre 2010)

Voyons, tout de même.

J'ai longuement discuté avec le propriétaire et nous sommes tombé d'accord. En échange d'une certaine somme, le Spartacus m'appartiendrait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Pascal77, ouep !  J'ai un 80Go dans mon iBook mais je n'ai pas envie de le démonter ^^



Oué, ben moi aussi, en fait, je viens de récupérer un second iBook G4, et je lui ai mis le 40 Go de mon Pismo, du coups, le Pismo se retrouve avec ce vieux 2 Go qui trainait dans un de mes tiroirs.



Superparati a dit:


> Voyons, tout de même.
> 
> J'ai longuement discuté avec le propriétaire et nous sommes tombé d'accord. En échange d'une certaine somme, le Spartacus m'appartiendrait.



Méthode corse, le propriétaire assis attaché sur une chaise, les pieds dans une bassine de ciment à prise rapide, et toi avec ton escopette debout en face de lui ?


----------



## Superparati (23 Novembre 2010)

Tu as une mauvaise image de nos méthodes pascal77, tu veux que l'on en discute en directe


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Tu as une mauvaise image de nos méthodes pascal77, tu veux que l'on en discute en directe



Ok ! Assieds toi sur cette chaise, et mets les pieds dans cette bassine !


----------



## Superparati (24 Novembre 2010)

Tu es bien brave 
____

trêve de plaisanterie, j'ai trouvé pas mal de disque dur sur leboncoin, encore faut-il que les vendeurs me répondent !


----------



## iMacounet (24 Novembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Ouep, hors de prix !
> _________
> 
> Je rectifie, oui j'ai bien acheté celui-là
> Il y en a un autre qui traine sur ebay mais à 2990


Je préfère investir 3000 dans un véhicule, ou un Mac Pro.


----------

